# will my cat give birth soon?



## kizzy2010

i posted on here a few days ago about when my cat will give birth. since the kittens havent arrived yet i can only assume that she got caught straight after we got her which was around the 30th april or 1st of may. which i think puts her on day 59 or 60. she has in the last day or so become even more affectionate, she follows me everywhere. i cant even go to the bathroom without company. she will sit on my lap whenever she can and meow at me, she is in and out of a couple of the boxes i have set up for her and is always seeking something comfy to sit on (when my lap isnt available lol). the kittens are very active and she is always either licking herself or sleeping.
anyone got any idea of when she will have them.
oh also, she is farting terribly, usually only when i touch her belly, which she is happy for me to do, but even the most gentle of touch and she farts. we havent changed her food brand, only that she is on kitten food now after a month of changing it but its the same brand

have tried to put a pic on


----------



## Milly22

It's usually somewhere between day 59-70 day 65 being the most common, somewhere in the world.


----------



## Izzie999

Hi Kizzy,

I have only experienced a queen giving birth at our house once and this was my friends cat I was looking after. 

A few signs she is ready to give birth, she will start actively looking for a nesting place,try and ensure she can't get in an awkward place like under a bed etc.

The kittens will move less than they have been doing. She will have a loss of her plug which could be a white or even slightly pink discharge. 

She may go off her food right before her babies are born and maybe a little loose on the litter tray. I know this is a stressful time for you but try and relax,the babies will come when they are ready. The more relaxed you are the better Mum cat will cope!

Good luck and keep us posted!

Izzie


----------



## kizzy2010

thanks for the advice. i will keep you posted.
i have experienced kitten birth before, but it was an ex of mines cat and i got together with him right near the end of her pregnancy so all the run up is totally new to me.


----------



## kizzy2010

yesterday evening and over night, she has started to shred up all the paper in her chosen box so hopefully we won't havetoo much longer to wait. her nipples have all gone a really dark pink but so far no milk that i can see, although she doesnt let me touch her tummy for very long without getting cross at me. kittens are all still moving loads in her tummy.


----------



## colliemerles

aww shes a very pretty cat, good luck and keep us posted,xxxxx


----------



## kizzy2010

little update, not sure what it was but it looked like it could of been a very mild contraction. my cat left me on the sofa, went over to her nesting box and was kneading a little. her stomach started to move, kind of like a wave from one end to the other. she meowed a little and stood still until it had stopped, then she carried on what she was doing. she is now sleeping next to me on the sofa again.
also her farting is getting worse.
is this normal and could it be early labour?


----------



## colliemerles

awww bless its exciting, keep us posted,sounds promising.xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## sofiapertuit

Hi ,
My cat would usually try to go into a dark closet and then they start clawing the ground to get the area comfortable. Dogs do the same thing. My cat started meowing and panting a lot too. Usually i will notice they will act out of the ordinary for a few days prior to giving birth as well.


----------



## Milly22

Oh yes nesting is good! :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles

mellowma said:


> Oh yes nesting is good! :thumbup:


yes...it means we may get kitten pictures soon..........:thumbup:..:thumbup:......


----------



## serenitylove

good luck mine was panting then doing this like freeze frame thing then going back to licking again for a good while befor she delivered so could be a good sign xx


----------



## kizzy2010

thanks all. think thats the end of my excitement for today tho. she's had her lunch, all of it, and she's just sleeping next to me again now.


----------



## Milly22

serenitylove said:


> good luck mine was panting then doing this like freeze frame thing then going back to licking again for a good while befor she delivered so could be a good sign xx


Can you elaborate on the "freeze frame thing" ? I like to know all the signs of cat labour.


----------



## kizzy2010

if it means what my cat is doing then she will just be getting on with what she's doing, licking, kneading etc... then a contraction will come and she just stops doing what shes doing. literally freezes, until it passes. mine has only done this a couple of times today though and now she's just sleeping again


----------



## Milly22

kizzy2010 said:


> if it means what my cat is doing then she will just be getting on with what she's doing, licking, kneading etc... then a contraction will come and she just stops doing what shes doing. literally freezes, until it passes. mine has only done this a couple of times today though and now she's just sleeping again


Oh cool, kittens tonight!! Let's hope its sooner rather than later for you.


----------



## kizzy2010

i can hope. really hard to tell though. apart from the couple of contraction type things shes had, and the fact that shes following me everywhere and meowing, there are no other signs. she's eating and drinking fine. theres been no plug or waters. shes nesting but she just goes in and out. when shes not sleeping shes pacing around. shes in the garden on my lap at the moment (she doesnt get left out here unsupervised though).
she just seems generally uncomfortable and fed up and shes licking herself a lot


----------



## Milly22

Deffo sooner rather than later. Before morning I would think. (hope)


----------



## Milly22

Is her bump bubbling when she lies down.


----------



## serenitylove

mellowma said:


> Can you elaborate on the "freeze frame thing" ? I like to know all the signs of cat labour.


lols she litteraly just stopped stock still mouth open not moving then as contraction passed she went straight back to licking was oddly amusing i took a pic of her mouth open as it was so bizarre


----------



## kizzy2010

yes her belly bubbles when she lays down but i think its more the kittens moving than anything


----------



## kizzy2010

hi all. well no sign of anything happening over night. no kittens anyway lol. i'm kinda hoping she hangs on til the weekend when my husband will be here to keep an eye on the kids for me. will keep you posted


----------



## colliemerles

kizzy2010 said:


> hi all. well no sign of anything happening over night. no kittens anyway lol. i'm kinda hoping she hangs on til the weekend when my husband will be here to keep an eye on the kids for me. will keep you posted


 they will come when they are ready, the waiting is abit nerve wrecking isnt it lol. xxxxx


----------



## Milly22

kizzy2010 said:


> yes her belly bubbles when she lays down but i think its more the kittens moving than anything


Yeah that's them moving down.

Will be soon.


----------



## kizzy2010

i hope so cas i really feel for her. she looks so tired and fed up.
not sure if anyone will know this but... her nipples, i cant express any milk from them but there are like little dry white bits on them. is this dried milk or is it just dead skin. also a couple of them have little black dots round them. is this good or bad?


----------



## Dozymoo

kizzy2010 said:


> i hope so cas i really feel for her. she looks so tired and fed up.
> not sure if anyone will know this but... her nipples, i cant express any milk from them but there are like little dry white bits on them. is this dried milk or is it just dead skin. also a couple of them have little black dots round them. is this good or bad?


That's good... Cleo had exactly the same - no milk, crusty dry bits and little black dots. As soon as the first kitten was born, he latched on and her milk started to come in. Good luck x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Good luck and i hope she has her babies really soon x


----------



## kizzy2010

just wanted to say thanks to all for the advice. i feel much better knowing that there are people on here that have been through it before, rather than trawling the internet for info


----------



## serenitylove

this waiting bit is the worst isnt it keep popping back to check fingers crossed it soon xx


----------



## kizzy2010

well ive just given her her dinner, which normally takes her about 10 seconds to throw down her neck lol, and she's taken about an hour to nibble through it and she still hasnt finished it. think shes given up now as shes come to sit with me again. its a nightmare lol, i have 3 of them finding over my lap, my 3 and 5 year old kids and the cat. none of which understand the other 2 need attention too.
kizzy is determined to get to my lap at whatever cost


----------



## love cats

she looks like my cat smoky, she had a litter and was acting weird when she had them, always following me and even hiding under the duvet on my bed


----------



## kizzy2010

hi all. still nothing last night. thought she might cas she spent more time away from me last night and in her nesting box. she was meowing loads. waited up til about 1 just incase but nothing. got to go out this morning for a couple of hours so knowing my luck she'll start while i'm out lol.


----------



## Izzie999

Hi Kizzy,

Lol you must be getting so fed up! Im waiting for the pinking up for my girl and thats bad enough,god knows what i will be like if she is actually pregnant lol!

Best of luck,I will keep checking in,Im sure it won't be long though!

Izzie


----------



## kizzy2010

lol, not so much fed up as very impatient. every time she meows at me i'm watching for anything else to happen. shes normally a very quiet cat so meowing at me is not normal for her. i think its her thats fed up. she cant get comfy anywhere and is very restless, keeps going from one place to another just to try and get comfy. poor thing. i will never complain about my pregnancies again cas i think i had it easy compared to her lol


----------



## Milly22

Ah she is being a good girl and waiting for the weekend for you.


----------



## kizzy2010

shes just had her breakfast and then vomitted straight after. is this normal?


----------



## serenitylove

cant believe your still holding on lol my other girl always pukes befor labour so that can be normal for some fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## kizzy2010

i know. well at least i managed to get out this morning and get back with nothing happening. i can be in for the whole weekend now if needs be so i'm keeping my fingers crossed she has them over the weekend


----------



## kizzy2010

the kittens have been a lot less active today than they usually are. other than that there are no other signs of her having them. she is still sleeping next to me all the time (unless of course shes chosen the sofa to have her kittens, lol). she's still eating. she has gone very moody today, wont let anyone else but me near her. normally she's really tolerant of my kids but she wont have them touch her today. i've also had to seperate her from my other cat as she keeps going for him for no apparent reason. think shes gonna keep us waiting forever :lol:


----------



## serenitylove

does sound like things brewing nicely but oh she is being a tinker lol best it will be sunday night just to keep us all waiting!


----------



## kizzy2010

thing is though, i really cant be sure of the dates when she fell pregnant. we adopted her and were told she was spayed. we got her on 29th april and she got out about 3 days after that, but there no obvious signs of her being on heat. so either she fell pregnant just before we took her in or she somehow got pregnant when she escaped from us. so i might have another week of this yet :lol:


----------



## gussy2009

hi i'm new to all this but was just wanted some advice you all seem to know wat your talking about so i thought this wud be the best place to ask. i've gt a male one year persian was wanting to buy a female to breed have any of you kept the two cat's in the same house before ?


----------



## kizzy2010

scrap that lol. shes got discharge. a yukky gooey stuff. woohoo, kittens coming soon


----------



## Milly22

Oh goody, clever girl, during the day too.


----------



## kizzy2010

is it normal for her to have discharge then continue to sleep? lol


----------



## celicababe1986

gussy2009 said:


> hi i'm new to all this but was just wanted some advice you all seem to know wat your talking about so i thought this wud be the best place to ask. i've gt a male one year persian was wanting to buy a female to breed have any of you kept the two cat's in the same house before ?


Hey maybe you should start your own thread with this question, then you will get more responses.

and Kizzy!! finally!! wondered how long i would have to wait, keep us informed and good luck with everyhting :thumbup: x


----------



## celicababe1986

kizzy2010 said:


> is it normal for her to have discharge then continue to sleep? lol


my girl had discharge 4 days before anything obvious started to happen!!


----------



## kizzy2010

maybe not get too excited just yet then


----------



## Milly22

Mine had hers the night before. 

Deffo soon!!


----------



## kizzy2010

just an update, nothin over night. hopefully today


----------



## colliemerles

fingers crossed.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milly22

Okay some workings out  Roughly.

If she mated 3 days after 29th, lets say 2nd May she could be on day 62/63ish?! She sounds a bit further on although, although Jo (Sootisox) girl was/is showing for ..... well since since last Sunday and she has not had them yet! 

That's good though or they would have early.

Look on it in the terms of, the longer they are there the better for them, it's stilll shizer waiting. 

Okay checklist:

Do you have ready ?

Her Box - Old Towel or newspaper in it in a nice quiet location

Face clothes - clean but a little rough - I like to give their face a rub and hear a squeal

Bluntish scissors (just incase)

Something very comfortable for you to sit on

Scales

Alcohol

Clean bedding for babies for days after they are born. (You have to change it lots as if the pe gets to the kitten can cause infection - eyes etc)

Not necessary but useful and _sometimes necessary:
_
Nutridrops (don't worry if not - may be fine)
Kitty Milk - RC or Cimicat or something...
Bottles
Oral measure thing for a baby 
Hot water bottle with towel to put babies on whilst mum delivers other ones

I may have to come back, I am still a bit sleepy.

I am sure there is more things your need but never use! 

Preparation is good though.


----------



## serenitylove

oooooh this is worse than my own waiting lols


----------



## kizzy2010

hi. thanks for working outs and stuff. yes i have everything she needs. am hoping today is the day. we got woke up at 8 this morning by her crying. came downstairs and she was all wide eyed and meowing loads.
shes now staying put in her nesting box.
so hopefully today at some point, will keep you posted.
my partner is taking the mick out of me for being so excited lol


----------



## kizzy2010

mellowma...
lol, my partner wants to know what the alcohol is for, he says is it for a kitten birthing party :lol:


----------



## Milly22

kizzy2010 said:


> mellowma...
> lol, my partner wants to know what the alcohol is for, he says is it for a kitten birthing party :lol:


YES!!!! 

You wait until later today and you will see. Alcohol is needed:thumbup:, if you are over 18 of couse!


----------



## serenitylove

mellowma said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> You wait until later today and you will see. Alcohol is needed:thumbup:, if you are over 18 of couse!


lols if i wasnt 6months pregnant id have downed a few the other night:thumbup: it is most needed!


----------



## Milly22

serenitylove said:


> lols if i wasnt 6months pregnant id have downed a few the other night:thumbup: it is most needed!


See, not just me. Poor you, pregnant, no alcohol, stressed, then over-excited and slightly hyper....although that might just be me who gets like that.


----------



## kizzy2010

no sign of much happening yet. meowing a lot and hiding in her corner. still eating though


----------



## colliemerles

its very exciting, hope she has them today.xxx


----------



## kizzy2010

just caught a glimpse of her back end and she has a tiny bubble sticking out. is this normal


----------



## Milly22

If it is a red bubble get her in the box, that's her starting to have her babies.


----------



## kizzy2010

i dont think it was red. it just looked like a clear sticky stuff, similar to what she had the other day only in a bubble


----------



## Milly22

Oh goody she is getting ready. Just wipe it away but when she does have them you will see her contracting, her tummy will start to go hard and she may possibly push one leg out whilst contracting, that can last for a wee while, then you will see what looks like a red bubble coming out, that's the kitten.


----------



## kizzy2010

shes just sat next to me on the couch which is covered in blankets now. i keep putting her in her little room but she keeps going back to the couch. she meows every now and then and shes cleaning a lot


----------



## serenitylove

i ended up moving the box next to the sofa because my girl didnt want to leave me so i reckon it begining i will check back for news later xx good luck


----------



## kizzy2010

ok thank you


----------



## Milly22

It gets a bit messy so you could sit with her on the floor with the box beside you, with her on the covers, I did this with Poppy, when she pushed the first kitten out though I got covered in water and other fluids. 

I then rapidly got her in her box, it's just in case she freaks out and wonders what on earth is coming out from down there, she may start to run in circles with a kitten hanging from her. 

She may not though. Is it her first time ?


----------



## colliemerles

awww good luck, sounds like it wont be long.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzy2010

as far as im aware its her first time


----------



## Milly22

Just sit with her. She will be fine, it's amazing how their natural instincts kick in.


----------



## kizzy2010

i think shes having mild contractions. shes restless, shes trying to sleep but every so often her tummy tightens so you can see the kittens in a real tight ball and she gets up, stands kinda funny and meows a lot, then she relaxes again and has a clean. i could be in for a long night lol


----------



## Milly22

Yup that's her contracting.


----------



## serenitylove

woohooo not long now then


----------



## kizzy2010

well i'm now sat at the entrance of her cupboard. kizzy's orders, lol. shes panting away and contracting quite a bit, so hopefully not long til we have kittens!!!


----------



## Milly22

Oh yes not long now. They like cupboards, nice and safe.


----------



## Honeybunch

Hi there just read through your whole thread birth sounds very iminent! Good luck its a wonderful experience I have two 10 day old kittens and I can't believe how quick they are growing. Look forward to seeing your pics Mum is a beauty x


----------



## kizzy2010

i purposely set her up in there. out of the way of the kids then. how do i know when she has had them all?


----------



## Honeybunch

She should just settle down have a good wash and let her babies suckle. Just a warning though my cat went 14 hours between births!! Im sure that won't happen to you its not common but does happen. How exciting for you!


----------



## kizzy2010

i hope not lol. would like some sleep tonight. got 2 young kids as well


----------



## Milly22

You will/should be able to see movement, sometimes I mistake the uterus for another kitten but once she is finished she will stop contracting for a while and lie and feed. 

She will have a pattern i.e. every one 30 mins, so take a note of the time she has them as you tend to lose track of the time.... Then towards the end she may have 1 every hour (if she is tired), they may come every 20 mins, unfortunately there is no set rule. 

If it is a smaller litter they tend to take longer.

I find at this stage it helps to lightly massage the bit in between the hip bone and the tummy, a bit like when we have kids, that bit, that seems to help. 

I am going off for a wee while to sort out kids and watch some TV any problems/worries/questions my mobile number is on my website. She will be fine.


----------



## Honeybunch

kizzy2010 said:


> i hope not lol. would like some sleep tonight. got 2 young kids as well


I know the feeling Im sure you will be fine.My cat started with fast breathing open mouthed once she was contracting first one was out in 15 mins was really quick. Just stay with her x


----------



## kizzy2010

hope someone on here at this late hour can help. i am up with my cat, kizzy, who is in labour. up until a couple of hours ago she was being bery vocal with her contractions and every one was obvious. now she seems to be a lot more chilled out with it. she is still restless and purring and panting a bit, and she won't let me leave her side. i think she is still contracting as every few minutes she'll just jump up and give herself a thorough clean. is it normal for her to go this quiet? she doesnt seem distressed or anything. also is it normal for contractions to go on this long without sign of anything happening?
its been about 5 hours now since she pretty much made me come and sit near her nesting area, and she wont let me leave without crying


----------



## kizzy2010

we have one kitten. born at 1.51. thinks shes workin on the placenta now!!!


----------



## kizzy2010

and another at 2.54


----------



## kizzy2010

well, my baby did it. was so proud of her, not a sound through the whole thing. she just got on with it. she had the first 2, then she had a third at around 3.30. this one was very upsetting. he was born with all of his intestines already on the outside. it wasn't down to her chewing the cord too close or anything as he was still attached with the placenta still inside (this happened with the first 2, she was very slow with the placentas). There was nothing i could do with him still being attached to her. she ate the intestines and the poor little thing died within an hour of birth, he was also very under developed.
on a brighter note, the other 2 are feeding well and mum is doing a great job :thumbup:
i'll try and get a picture up later, she has her back to me at the moment with the kittens feeding.


----------



## Izzie999

Hi Kizzy,

Congrats on the babies,sorry the little one was lost but sometimes nature makes the decision for us! Sounds like you and Mum kept your cool and coped brilliantly.

Can't wait to see baby pics! She should cope pretty well with two.

Well done

Izzie


----------



## kizzy2010

thanks Izzie,
i was worried at one point because she just seemed to stop before having any of them. i think it was because she was determined to have me there and i dozed off for a while next to her. i kept waking and checking but she wasnt contracting anymore. soon as i got up again and put kettle on she started contracting again and had the first within 20 minutes. 
i got to bed at about 4.45 and up at 6.30 with kids. exhausted!!!


----------



## Milly22

Well done!!! Sorry about little one who didn't make it, unfortunately this happens quite often.

Pics when you get a min. x


----------



## kizzy2010

couple of pics, not the best quality i'm afraid


----------



## kizzy2010

erm.... she's just had another one lol. seems perfectly fine


----------



## Momo12

Oh they are gorgeous well done to you & mum, sorry for the little one you lost tho, hope all is going well now for mum and her 2 lovely babies enjoy:thumbup:


Mo xx


----------



## kizzy2010

is that ok for her to have another after nearly 8 hours. she still seems to be in labour as well


----------



## Milly22

Yeah that's fine as long as she is not pushing and getting nowhere, she may just pop them out all day long.


----------



## kizzy2010

shes not pushing but she is definatley still contracting. unless its the last placenta cas she was very slow with them with the others


----------



## Milly22

Did she have a placenta after the last kitten ?

Might be that, or might be another kitten.

So you have 3 now ? yay!


----------



## kizzy2010

i'm not sure cas i didnt see her have the last one. just went in to check on her and she was busy cleaning up the third. got my hands full now lol. here on my own, sons just been dropped home from nursery and my 2 year old as well lol. great fun


----------



## Milly22

Ah time will tell. Unfortunately mine are on holiday now for.....6 or 7 weeks or something ridiculous!


----------



## celicababe1986

aww bless her, well done mum, and still popping them out?? lol! xx


----------



## kizzy2010

god thats an early one. he doesnt break up til 2 weeks friday. hes moving up to reception in september, hes in a special needs nursery at the moment so im worried sick about it


----------



## Milly22

Yeah it's Scotland...weird! My son has additional needs too, I was terrified of him going to school.  

Now I am terrified because I have to care/amuse/gritt teeth for the next 7 weeks, he is better at school.


----------



## celicababe1986

thats early, mine dont break up until the 24th, dreading it tho!! :scared:


----------



## kizzy2010

probably a really dumb question but i'll ask anyway. the lumps underneath her belly, is that her milk or is that more kittens? the ones shes had so far have reduced the size of her sides but her under carriage is still really big


----------



## Milly22

celicababe1986 said:


> thats early, mine dont break up until the 24th, dreading it tho!! :scared:


It's not good, I am only on day erm...1.  Thankfully they have gone out for a while. I didn't used to let them "out" so this is our first year. It has been quite an experience, so far. 

One is 6 one is 10, both boys. (do we have a tearing hair out emoticon), they keep trying to take over the PC too. :eek6:


----------



## celicababe1986

kizzy2010 said:


> probably a really dumb question but i'll ask anyway. the lumps underneath her belly, is that her milk or is that more kittens? the ones shes had so far have reduced the size of her sides but her under carriage is still really big


more than likely her milk, it will feel like bags under there,

how is she doing?


----------



## celicababe1986

mellowma said:


> It's not good, I am only on day erm...1.  Thankfully they have gone out for a while. I didn't used to let them "out" so this is our first year. It has been quite an experience, so far.
> 
> One is 6 one is 10, both boys. (do we have a tearing hair out emoticon), they keep trying to take over the PC too. :eek6:


i cant let mine out, ones 5 and ones 7 mnths, think i would get in trouble lol!!!


----------



## kizzy2010

shes doing ok. the placenta is gone now. she still seems to be breathing heavy and cleaning a lot, no contractions for the time being though


----------



## kizzy2010

celicababe1986 said:


> i cant let mine out, ones 5 and ones 7 mnths, think i would get in trouble lol!!!


lo would be nice though. my son drives me insane. hes very very clingy and hes nearly 5. drives me up the wall some days


----------



## Milly22

kizzy2010 said:


> probably a really dumb question but i'll ask anyway. the lumps underneath her belly, is that her milk or is that more kittens? the ones shes had so far have reduced the size of her sides but her under carriage is still really big


Yes that's her milk dropping. You may also feel her uterus as it will be quite swollen just now.



celicababe1986 said:


> i cant let mine out, ones 5 and ones 7 mnths, think i would get in trouble lol!!!


Gosh why not? Some take themselves to school at 4/5 years here!! 

Leave their 5 year olds to watch their 2 year olds.

Sorry will stop gabbing now. 

How is the cat doing, still contracting ? I find that massaging them in the bits that get sore on us, except on a cat, can help.


----------



## kizzy2010

shes letting the kittens feed now and is a bit more settled so that might be it. i suspected either 2 or 4 cas she was quite even on both sides. so that makes 4 now including the little lost guy


----------



## kizzy2010

i tell you what, i take my hat off to all you breeders out there. i could not do this on a regular basis, to nerve wrecking. and sleep deprivation is definately not for me :lol:


----------



## kizzy2010

well i'm gonna go get some lunch and then i'm hoping (praying), the kids will have a nap so i can grab an hour too. i'll keep you posted if anymore pop out. and thanks again for everyones help and advice x


----------



## Honeybunch

Hey congratulations on your 3 babies so sorry about your loss though. THe pics of the first 2 are lovely one looks just like my tabby kitten. Hope you have managed to get some rest I know just how you feel I was awake all night when my Honey had her kittens not good when you got kids!! Look forward to seeing more pics when you got time! :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles

congratulations on your kittens.well done,sorry to hear you lost one.xx


----------



## Milly22

I cannot sleep when we have kittens. Too hyperactive!!  Or the week before, too nervous....


----------



## serenitylove

big congrats hun and sorry or your lost little one xxxxxx


----------



## NancyKat

Congratulation Kizzy!

I'm new to the forums and am in the position you were a few days ago ... my tabby Nancy is just ENORMOUS and does nothing but sleep all day long!!

I'm not sure when she is due as I'm not sure when the mating occured, I can however see the kittens moving around quite a lot and Nancy seems to have the odd contraction. They aren't regular though ... very infrequent like once every hour or so. She doesn't seem distressed or restless just wants to sleep. She is licking and grooming herself a lot and is very affectionate as of late but I haven't seen any nesting behaviour from her.

I am out most of the day though as I work full time so maybe I'm missing the behavioural traits. I just want to be able to have some idea so that I can be here for her and not at work!


----------



## kizzy2010

hi nancy, 
well, as youve read im no expert. the only major change is that she became super clingy a few days before. mine continued to eat and sleep lots. when the time came she meowed a lot and pretty much made me follow her to her cupboard. i also noticed she had loads of gas a few days before. some of the breeders on here are brilliant friendly people and will probably be of more help as they were to me.
it is an amazing thing to see though.
good luck x


----------



## colliemerles

NancyKat said:


> Congratulation Kizzy!
> 
> I'm new to the forums and am in the position you were a few days ago ... my tabby Nancy is just ENORMOUS and does nothing but sleep all day long!!
> 
> I'm not sure when she is due as I'm not sure when the mating occured, I can however see the kittens moving around quite a lot and Nancy seems to have the odd contraction. They aren't regular though ... very infrequent like once every hour or so. She doesn't seem distressed or restless just wants to sleep. She is licking and grooming herself a lot and is very affectionate as of late but I haven't seen any nesting behaviour from her.
> 
> I am out most of the day though as I work full time so maybe I'm missing the behavioural traits. I just want to be able to have some idea so that I can be here for her and not at work!


i hope it all goes well for you, and if you have any questions there is usually someone on here that maybe able to offer you advise.xx


----------

